# How to request time off



## Targetgirlabq (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi all! I’m new to target and have a question. I need to request some time off but I can’t figure out how to do it from the workday app of the UKG app. Can someone walk me through it? Thanks


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 20, 2021)

You cannot 

it must be done through mytime self serve 
On a computer at work. 

And it has to be done at least 3 weeks out


----------



## Targetgirlabq (Apr 20, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> You cannot
> 
> it must be done through mytime self serve
> On a computer at work.
> ...


So can I just go in even on my day off and request to take time off then? Even if I do it in a computer I can’t take time off?

Does anyone know why they made it this way...?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes, at the store. Tell your tl or etl too. Because schedules can be done 3 weeks in advance.


----------

